
What the cleaner saw: dirty secrets of the upper crust - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/28/what-the-cleaner-saw-manhattan-new-york
======
chollida1
One thing I've come to accept about the wealthy people I know, is that they
live their lives much more openly than most people, atleast to a select few
handlers.

From work on a trading floor, you just can't leave the floor so everyone is
having conversations about their life infront of everyone else.

Someone getting divorced? You'll hear them arguing with their spouse right
beside you. Talking to the divorce lawyer about negotiating child custody.
Breaking the news to their parents, I've heard it all. Part of it is that you
can't leave, but part of it is that you develop a support system with your
colleagues, and that's something that, IMHO, most men don't normally have.

Outside of work hours, most wealthy people have assistants who run their day
to day. They people answer their emails, answer their phones, even handle
filter text messages that range from nude selfies from new partners to which
family member wants to have the boat for Saturday night.

Infact I'll be that if you asked most personal assistants they'd joke that the
more money someone has the more they lose their ability to handle most day to
day tasks.

Most of this is that wealthy people understand that every day there is 1
critical issue they must deal with. If you counter this against most other
people, you'll find a much higher proportion of those put off the most
important task and instead complete 5 secondary tasks that are important but
not life altering important.

or put another way, if you want to be rich you find that laser like focus on
one big goal is the most important thing. Most other tasks can be done by
someone else. Just look at the global wealthy elite almost all of them made
their fortune from one single source,

~~~
cafard
In not a few cases, the one single source is called "Dad".

But no doubt you are correct about the successful having an ability to focus.

People in open-plan offices hear one another's phone conversations, which can
be anything from flirting to loud marital arguments or arguments with
housekeepers. I don't know that it particularly builds up a support system.
These are not particularly well-off people I'm speaking of.

------
danielvf
From a security point of view, this is a reminder that a cleaner may just
decide to use your laptop, or go through your browser's history, or read your
diary.

